# Bofors - Technology for the future



## Bombardier (Aug 19, 2006)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jrx3JAifwzM[/YOUTUBE]
solthum


----------



## Reloader (Aug 22, 2006)

Great video Bombardier. Impressive stuff!


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 28, 2006)

yery impresive


----------

